# La ventaja de que los niños vean la tele



## WHAT2017

Hola,

No sé que preposición debería usar después de “Vorteil” si no puedo poner el genitivo. Por ejemplo: La ventaja de que los niños vean tele es que están entretenidos.

Der Vorteil, ..... ist, dass sie sich unterhalten.
No sé como ponerlo, pondría un “wodurch” pero ni me atrevo 

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## lagartija68

Der Vorteil davon, dass ...,


----------



## WHAT2017

Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## Alemanita

Espontáneamente no lo formularía así.

Conozco: 
der Vorteil des + sustantivo o verbo sustantivado (pero querías evitar el genitivo)
der Vorteil beim + sustantivo o verbo sustantivado.

Der Vorteil beim Fernsehen ist, dass die Kinder sich dabei unterhalten.

Para el ejemplo que das, yo formularía:
Das Fernsehen hat den Vorteil, dass die Kinder dabei abgelenkt sind.

Si seguís teniendo dudas, danos más ejemplos y trataremos de encontrar una respuesta adecuada.
Saludos.-


----------



## Alemanita

lagartija68 said:


> Der Vorteil davon, dass ...,



Es una propuesta súper válida, sólo que a mí me suena bastante complicado formular:
Der Vorteil davon, dass man Kinder Fernsehen lässt, ist, dass sie sich dabei unterhalten.
Un saludo.-


----------



## Tonerl

_*La ventaja de que los niños vean tele es que están entretenidos

Der Vorteil, dass Kinder fernsehen, ist, dass sie unterhalten werden.
Der Vorteil von Kindern, die fernsehen, ist, dass sie unterhalten werden.*_


----------



## lagartija68

Alemanita said:


> Es una propuesta súper válida, sólo que a mí me suena bastante complicado formular:
> Der Vorteil davon, dass man Kinder Fernsehen lässt, ist, dass sie sich dabei unterhalten.
> Un saludo.-


Ah, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## anahiseri

Alemanita said:


> C
> 
> Der Vorteil beim Fernsehen ist, dass die Kinder sich dabei unterhalten.
> 
> P


 Yo le veo una pega a esta formulación : *beim Fernsehe*n yo diría que hace referencia no a los niños, sino al adulto que habla.
 Es decir, estarías hablando de la ventaja de ver televisión, no de la ventaja de que los niños vean la televisión.


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> _*Der Vorteil von Kindern, die fernsehen, ist, dass sie unterhalten werden.*_


suena como si los niños fueran una cosa  Der Vorteil von Hemden, die nicht knittern / von Obst, das man nicht schälen braucht (so hört sich das für mich an)


----------

